# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Μετασχηματιστής για σκουπάκι Black & Decker PV1805 (18V)

## lazarefa

Καλησπέρα στους φίλους του φόρουμ.
Έχω εδώ κι 6 χρόνια αγοράσει το σκουπάκι του θέματος. Σε αυτό το διάστημα έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ελάχιστα (γύρω στις 10-12 φορές). Τις προάλλες που πήγα να το δουλέψω για να καθαρίσω στο αμάξι, διαπίστωσα ότι οι μπαταρίες ήταν off. Μετράω τάση στην έξοδο του φορτιστή και βλέπω 0. Ο μετασχηματιστής τύπου πυρήνα σε συσκευασία fixed τα είχε παίξει, κάηκε, οπότε δεν βγάζει τάση. Αυτός είναι 22VAC, 200mA. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω τέτοιο μετασχηματιστή ούτε γενικά κυκλοφορεί ευρέως αυτή η τάση, οπότε αγόρασα έτοιμο όλο το πακέτο φορτιστή (Μ/Σ με την πλαστική βάση του) από την Black & Decker.
O νέος φορτιστής είναι αυτός:

http://koumbis.gr/index.php?route=pr...product_id=214

Όπως μπορείτε να διακρίνετε, έχει άλλου τύπου μετασχηματιστή, ο οποίος γράφει ότι βγάζει στην έξοδο 5-27VDC 85mA. Τοποθετώντας το σκουπάκι στη νέα βάση φόρτισης κι αφού το άφησα σχεδόν 24 ώρες πάνω, την άλλη μέρα δουλεύοντάς το διαπίστωσα ότι το μοτέρ περιστρέφεται αργά, ενώ εναλλάσοντας το διακόπτη για τις 2 σκάλες λειτουργίας, οι στροφές δε μεταβάλλονταν καθόλου.
Λύνω σήμερα το σκουπάκι και μετράω τάση στους ακροδέκτες του μοτέρ (τύπου Johnson 540 με ένδειξη 18V) ίση προς 6,6V....
Προφανώς για κάποιο λόγο δε γίνεται σωστή φόρτιση...Το ερώτημα είναι, με δεδομένο ότι στο Μ/Σ γράφει έξοδος 5-27VDC, με ποιο τρόπο αντιλαμβάνεται ο φορτιστής τη σωστή τάση για να τροφοδοτήσει ανάλογα τις μπαταρίες στι σκουπάκι; Προφανώς το σκεπτικό της εταιρείας είναι με έναν Μ/Σ να καλύψει διάφορα μοντέλα με διαφορετικές απαιτούμενες τάσεις φόρτισης. Στην πράξη όμως αυτό δε συνέβη σε μένα και φαίνεται πως οι μπαταρίες δε φορτίζουν σωστά.
Υπόψην ότι μετρώντας με πολύμετρο στους ακροδέκτες της βάσης φόρτισης, είδα 29VDC, οι δε μπαταρίες δεν ήταν τελειωμένες (κράταγαν σε διάρκεια).
Τι λέτε να συμβαίνει; 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μετά από 6 χρόνια θες και μπαταρίες

----------


## panosgats

> Καλησπέρα στους φίλους του φόρουμ.
> Έχω εδώ κι 6 χρόνια αγοράσει το σκουπάκι του θέματος. Σε αυτό το διάστημα έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ελάχιστα (γύρω στις 10-12 φορές). Τις προάλλες που πήγα να το δουλέψω για να καθαρίσω στο αμάξι, διαπίστωσα ότι οι μπαταρίες ήταν off. Μετράω τάση στην έξοδο του φορτιστή και βλέπω 0. Ο μετασχηματιστής τύπου πυρήνα σε συσκευασία fixed τα είχε παίξει, κάηκε, οπότε δεν βγάζει τάση. Αυτός είναι 22VAC, 200mA. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω τέτοιο μετασχηματιστή ούτε γενικά κυκλοφορεί ευρέως αυτή η τάση, οπότε αγόρασα έτοιμο όλο το πακέτο φορτιστή (Μ/Σ με την πλαστική βάση του) από την Black & Decker.
> O νέος φορτιστής είναι αυτός:
> 
> http://koumbis.gr/index.php?route=pr...product_id=214
> 
> Όπως μπορείτε να διακρίνετε, έχει άλλου τύπου μετασχηματιστή, ο οποίος γράφει ότι βγάζει στην έξοδο 5-27VDC 85mA. Τοποθετώντας το σκουπάκι στη νέα βάση φόρτισης κι αφού το άφησα σχεδόν 24 ώρες πάνω, την άλλη μέρα δουλεύοντάς το διαπίστωσα ότι το μοτέρ περιστρέφεται αργά, ενώ εναλλάσοντας το διακόπτη για τις 2 σκάλες λειτουργίας, οι στροφές δε μεταβάλλονταν καθόλου.
> Λύνω σήμερα το σκουπάκι και μετράω τάση στους ακροδέκτες του μοτέρ (τύπου Johnson 540 με ένδειξη 18V) ίση προς 6,6V....
> Προφανώς για κάποιο λόγο δε γίνεται σωστή φόρτιση...Το ερώτημα είναι, με δεδομένο ότι στο Μ/Σ γράφει έξοδος 5-27VDC, με ποιο τρόπο αντιλαμβάνεται ο φορτιστής τη σωστή τάση για να τροφοδοτήσει ανάλογα τις μπαταρίες στι σκουπάκι; Προφανώς το σκεπτικό της εταιρείας είναι με έναν Μ/Σ να καλύψει διάφορα μοντέλα με διαφορετικές απαιτούμενες τάσεις φόρτισης. Στην πράξη όμως αυτό δε συνέβη σε μένα και φαίνεται πως οι μπαταρίες δε φορτίζουν σωστά.
> ...



Καλημερα ο παλιός μετ/της εδινε ac ταση το σκουπακι εχει μεσα ανορθωση.
Εσυ του δεινεις dc θελει 22v ac και εισαι ενταξει

----------


## xsterg

πιθανον να εχει καει μια ασφαλεια που εχει μεσα ο παλιος μετασχηματιστης. ειναι θερμικη. αν την αλλαξεις πιθανον να ειναι ολα καλα. πρεπει να τσεκαρεις ομως και με ενα πολυμετρο τις τασεις σου.

----------


## FILMAN

Αρχικά δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν αντί για AC εσύ δώσεις DC...

Αλλά το γεγονός ότι οι μπαταρίες έπρεπε να δίνουν 18V και τώρα δίνουν 6.6V σημαίνει ότι *είναι για πέταμα* (και όχι ότι είναι άδειες και απλά θέλουν φόρτιση).

----------

